

Testing with RSpec in the browser - Stratego
http://rspec.codeschool.com/

======
brittohalloran
First ever RSpec rap?

~~~
Stratego
Actually, second. :-)

<http://blog.envylabs.com/2011/09/we-aint-got-no-rspec/>

------
jgavris
+1

